
A Raft Implementation for Erlang and Elixir from RabbitMQ - komuW
https://github.com/rabbitmq/ra
======
komuW
This video by RabbitMQ's lead developers on implementing Raft in RabbitMQ[1]
is also good.

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-_1Wwymk58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-_1Wwymk58)

